# More ... > Beekeeper education >  Module 1 past papers?

## EK.Bee

Anyone have any copies of past papers for Module 1 they'd be willing to pass on?

Thinking to dip my toe into the exam world now that most of my bee chores are at an end (for a wee while anyway)

I could join the BBKA & download but £38 is a bit steep for an impoverished beek like myself

----------


## Bumble

Message me your email address and I'll download some and send them to you.

There's a good set of study notes at Mid Bucks Beekeepers http://blog.mbbka.org.uk/category/ed...e-1-education/

----------


## EK.Bee

Thank-you they were very helpful 
I still ran out of time on the day
Must reduce waffle & write faster

----------


## gavin

> Thank-you they were very helpful 
> I still ran out of time on the day
> Must reduce waffle & write faster


Post more on SBAi!  It will help with writing faster (on a PC or phone anyway) but will do nothing for the waffle-filtering ....

----------


## Bumble

I'm sure you'll have passed. When do the results come out?

----------


## Adam

Exam results will be posted on the web. See Rogers second 9th December post in this thread.

http://www.bbka.org.uk/members/forum.php?t=7912&pg=4

----------


## gavin

> Exam results will be posted on the web. See Rogers second 9th December post in this thread.
> 
> http://www.bbka.org.uk/members/forum.php?t=7912&pg=4


.... except for those in Scotland  :Wink: .

I read somewhere that Alan had already called at least one candidate with their result.

----------

